# Getting Ready for Basic Training



## ItsAllAboutCanada (6 Apr 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

I just passed the CFAT at the Toronto Regular Force Recruiting Centre. I am starting a thread here to look for people who are also in the hiring process and preparing for their basic training. I understand the basic training is very taxing on the mind and the body. My friends in the military shared stories of people dropping out, failing the physical test, and breaking their bones at the basic training. I would like to get acquainted with people who live close to my area and want to train together. If you are interested in working out together and motivating each other to succeed in the basic training, please contact me via this thread. Here's some information about me:

-23 years old
-Male
-Graduated from University of Toronto in 2013 with a chemistry degree
-Working two part-time jobs as a teaching assistant for the first year chemistry course and as a research assistant
-I live in Markham
-I have a gym membership at GoodLife Fitness and I exercise at the Steeles/Woodbine branch

That's about it. I know there is still a long way to go before receiving the offer to go to basic training, and I may not even get the offer, but it is still a good idea to exercise regularly and meeting people with a common goal.


----------



## BMDS (6 Apr 2014)

Hey. I am also an applicant. I live more within the Toronto area.
What did you apply for?


----------



## BorisK (6 Apr 2014)

Myself...

Male : 30 (applied to CF as a 30th bday present to myself lol).  College diploma in Audio Engineering.  Fair amount of work experience in several fields.  

Scarborough/East York area (Victoria Park Station).  

Finished CFAT in January, waiting on a call for interview and medical.  EO Tech - Land : position applied for.  

Working out at the community centre attached to my apartment that's included with rent, plus going for runs.  Found 'running room' (personally I've been going to the college & bay location since it is close to work) a valuable aide in getting my running together.  They have free group runs Wednesdays and Sundays at all locations that are worth hitting up.

I work shift work so schedule is always changing which makes a formal work out routine difficult.  For now I have been at the very least doing :

-1 long run a week
-1 medium run a week
-1 short high intensity run
-swimming
-basic stuff at the gym (I'm a bit of a noob).
-push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups
-stretching
...and the single most important thing : hydration!!!! Water water water


Keeping a smile on your face doesn't hurt either - even if I don't get in I'm still happy I'm doing this.


----------



## BMDS (6 Apr 2014)

I applied for Infantry. NCM. 22 year old male.
Getting together for working out, running, training sounds like a good idea.
I take my training and running very seriously.
How does the idea of joining up sound to you guys?


----------



## BorisK (6 Apr 2014)

Wacky schedule myself but worth keeping me in the loop.  Maybe create a private Facebook group and we can post up times and dates on there as they come?


----------



## BMDS (6 Apr 2014)

Sounds good. It doesn't have to be on a schedule. We can just meet up whenever we have time and go from there. Private Facebook group sounds good.


----------



## ItsAllAboutCanada (6 Apr 2014)

There are some great responses here. I really appreciate it. My CFAT score qualified me for officer positions, but I applied for NCM positions because becoming an officer is too difficult now and I'm trying to be realistic. My choices of trades are meteorology technician and airborne electronic sensor operator. I am pretty flexible for workout hours since I only have part-time jobs, but some people have full-time jobs, therefore, I think going for long runs as aerobic exercises on the weekend is a pretty good idea. 

BorisK, would you please give us more information on the "running room"? I'm about to do some research on it now to find out more about it. 

I want to create a Facebook group for the workout routine, but Facebook does not allow me to create a group without adding members at the moment of creation. Therefore, would you please send a private message to me to tell me to add you to the Facebook group?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2014)

It's nice to see a thread with people who want to join in it that aren't all  anic: and "what if?!?!?".   Seriously.

Enjoy life while waiting for the call.  Every day.  If/once you get the call of an offer, you will likely become focused and a little nervous.  Once you start BMQ/BMOQ, you will be "in the training system" and have a mostly controlled life (controlled by your course dates that is) WRT to vacation time, time home, etc.

So enjoy life now, prep physically and keep doing whatever it is you did right to make it to this point in the selection process.

Very refreshing to see a "positive" group of folks in this thread, keep it up.  Hand wringing and nail-biting never help, that time is better spent enjoying life, and getting some gym time in.

AES Op is a very competitive trade and although I am biased  8), having been around for a 2 and a half decades, I honestly think it is one of the best NCM trades in the CF.  A lot of what we do isn't really well known or understood inside the CAF or to the public, and can't be talked about in detail on forums like this, but it is a very interesting job.  Flying in an operational squadron is a great way to serve Canada.  Fingers crossed for you, but if you don't get in thru the off the street recruit avenue, you can always apply for an Occupational Transfer when you meet the requirements and try to get your bat wings that way. 

 :2c:


----------



## Winter727 (6 Apr 2014)

Hello all, ItsAllAboutCanada and I had corresponded through text messages and made plans earlier today but once a week, probably on the weekend we will be meeting up to train. I'm located in Ajax and also have a Goodlife membership. Just thought I'd introduce myself as a potential training partner. It would be nice to meet you all. 

My Facebook is currently deactivated at the moment but I'm sure we will coordinate and get planning soon. For those who are interested, also 23 year old male, applied for infantry and currently merit listed. Training in general has been apart of my life since high school. Football/track and field/ Martial Arts has been the focus for quite a few years. Having become interested in LEO/Military after graduation I have increased my training to fit my 9-5 work day schedule. I train almost everyday so I'm available anytime after 6 on weekdays and available at anytime during the weekend. Just send me a PM and we can plan. 

It would great to share experiences and help each other out.


----------



## Drake.Kho (7 Apr 2014)

Oh, i'm definitely in.
great idea, gathering a group of like minded individuals with the same overall objective.
currently i've just been working out alone, which is fine for strength training, but i find that its always more motivational to work out with a friend for cardio.

depending on how the training goes, it might be beneficial to all attempt tough mudder or something similar. seems like it might go a long way to preparing you for what to expect for BMQ/BMOQ.


----------



## BMDS (7 Apr 2014)

I completed Tough Mudder last year and having military experience abroad, I can say it is not quite the same and it is significantly easier than the obstacle courses I have gone through.. But it is good training regardless..
A group has been created already on Facebook.


----------



## BorisK (7 Apr 2014)

Someone mind messaging me a link to the group or posting it here?

As for the earlier question about the retail store 'The Running Room' - I'm assuming who ever is interested has already found out all they need about the store via a quick google search but for a bit of redundancy...

-intelligent staff willing to help
-not the cheapest store but good shoes and they help you pick what's right for you
-every store has a run club which you don't need to sign up for (just show up) on Wednesday evenings and Sunday mornings.  Check website for times. Distances vary. The store I went to split you into two groups for speed.   Was fun to run with other people.  
-decent rewards program and newsletters
-I've been told they have a military/Leo discount (10%), but haven't personally confirmed this.  
-decent clothing selection, though I still get stuff from sport check/ other stores to augment/provide variety.  

Tough muddier sounds like a smart & fun mini challenge : though again I heard it's probably not quite as intense considering many of the obstacles have lineups and there is a lot of waiting... Regardless, could be fun.  

Anyways best to all, and happy training.  Be safe & smart.


----------



## BorisK (7 Apr 2014)

***Edit - Removed due to lack of relevance***


----------



## BMDS (7 Apr 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1377208922560790/ This is the link to the group. As the group is private I'm not quite sure if it will work.
All those interested have to get talking, we should meet up in the near future.


----------



## BorisK (7 Apr 2014)

Thanks.  Link won't work here.

What's the name of the group? I'll enter it in a Facebook search.  

Ps : Lol - deleting my post about 'the o course' just watched the promo video and it looks way less entertaining then I remember thinking.  Crawling around with a sledgehammer?  I get it... But I think I'll pass lol


----------



## BMDS (7 Apr 2014)

Basic Training - Toronto thats the name of the group. Send me a pm with you Facebook link if that doesn't work, and ill add you.


----------



## ItsAllAboutCanada (7 Apr 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

We've been getting some great responses on this thread, which is pretty awesome. Just to reiterate, we have created a private Facebook group for contacting each other to set up work out times. Since everyone signed up for the different clubs (e.g. YMCA, private apartment gym, GoodLife Fitness), I suggest we meet for aerobics, long runs, and some fun physical activity. Post your thoughts here to let everyone know what you think of this suggestion. It's good to hear from people who are working towards the same goal.


----------



## Winter727 (7 Apr 2014)

That's a good idea. Some nice sprints would awesome.  Fast paced running for long distances would be great as a group.


----------



## BorisK (8 Apr 2014)

Could do the 'force' test together...

-20m beep test (avail on YouTube, I've used it before)
-20m shuttle run thingy
-20m sandbag drag
-etc etc

Local highschools often have tracks.  We could meet up at one (I know my local school has a 400m track and a decent football field).  

Anyway let's save some bandwidth and if you are interested in meeting up as wediscussed just message someone from this thread and we'll direct you to the Facebook group for Toronto.    

Cheers


----------



## JoeDos (8 Apr 2014)

Man we really need some more British Columbians here haha, this is such a awesome idea. For what I do is I do strength training and do runs/jogs/walks, I can tell the cardio is starting to help because I was able to do a nice jog earlier with my dog whom I never take cause he never likes to run, and I didn't need a rest at all which is a huge improvement compared to a few months ago. And my strength well that, what I am doing is working, the reason I can tell my strength is getting better is while I was at walmart today they had this great deal for 25 pound weights for Barbels and I was literally lifting the weights like pieces of paper moving them into the cart and the walmart associate was looking at me like WTH?! Which this to is a huge improvement because early 2013 I for my new years resolution decided I would do workouts, and back then I could only lift about 10 pounds and that was a struggle, now around 120 pounds is about the limit I can lift.


----------



## ItsAllAboutCanada (8 Apr 2014)

J_M_J_D, maybe you can assemble a group of people in your area to train. Based on what you described, it's nice to see that hard work pays off. Keep it up. I like BorisK's idea of doing the "force" test. We will plan it together using the Facebook group. Send me, BorisK, BMDS, or Drake Kho a private message to let us add you to the Facebook group if you are interested.


----------



## BMDS (8 Apr 2014)

The force test idea isn't a bad idea, however don't have that as a goal or train with that too much on your mind. Aim much higher than that. The better prepared you are the less you'll suffer later. And if one day you feel like not training, just think someone else is training and getting better than you. And specially if you want combat arms, that someone might be the enemy. No days off, no easy training.
Just my thoughts on that.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2014)

Having the fitness level to pass the FORCE test isn't a good indicator of having the fitness level to pass BMQ/BMOQ.  The FORCE test is relatively short, however the day to day physical grind experienced at CFLRS will be much better handled by achieving the highest level of fitness you can attain before you step thru the Green Doors.


----------



## BorisK (8 Apr 2014)

Yes, the 'FORCE' test was in no means something I suggested as a critical benchmark for training, mostly for the reasons that have been indicated, more just as a 'fun' short drill to execute which can then be augmented with more rigorous fitness drills.  In addition I'm sure we all agree the purpose of this thread is not to avoid the responsibility of working out on your own time, but to augment that with some team activity for frankly no real reason other than shared goals and mutual respect.  

Anyone in the GTA that is interested, fire a message.  Again nothing serious intended here, just an excuse to make a couple of your workouts a month a bit different. 

Cheers


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2014)

Right on;  I just want you guys(and follow-on readers down the road) to understand passing the FORCE test isn't really much of a physical accomplishment and is not how high you want to 'set the bar' prep'ing for Basic.

 8)


----------



## dimsum (8 Apr 2014)

I echo EITS in saying that it's nice to see recruits/candidates not whinging and actively doing something about their fitness.  

Mods:  Sticky perhaps (because of the links to resources)?


----------



## BorisK (8 Apr 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Right on;  I just want you guys(and follow-on readers down the road) to understand passing the FORCE test isn't really much of a physical accomplishment and is not how high you want to 'set the bar' prep'ing for Basic.
> 
> 8)



Amen.  From what I can gather it isn't exactly a giant hurdle.  

My primary inclination for doing the test, or portions of it, prior to bmq (if accepted lol) is to soften the anxious feelings one may get when they hear the dreaded 'test' word... Helps [I find at least] to be able to say to yourself 'alright, let's do it just like before'.  I remember jogging when I was on vacation in the Caribbean every time I am on a run where I am pushing my limits - knowing I've done it before helps me dig a little deeper.  

That being said, off to the gym I go.  

Best to all.
Ps - remember : drink water! Most people are dehydrated chronically.  The benefits of hydration are shocking.  

Adios


----------



## BorisK (8 Apr 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Mods:  Sticky perhaps (because of the links to resources)?



I'm going to be on a business trip next couple days which will include some downtime - during which I will compile up some links from (and to) other threads I personally found super helpful along the lines of 'getting ready for basic - fitness'.  

Maybe that'll make it sticky worthy... let's see what happens.  

In the meantime : To all readers within the application process : be safe, be smart, apply yourself diligently, have integrity, but don't forget to smile... It's only 'basic'.  ; )


----------



## BMDS (8 Apr 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Right on;  I just want you guys(and follow-on readers down the road) to understand passing the FORCE test isn't really much of a physical accomplishment and is not how high you want to 'set the bar' prep'ing for Basic.
> 
> 8)



Exactly my point earlier.
The Facebook group is having some activity. And like it was said already, everyone that wants to participate is welcome.


----------



## ItsAllAboutCanada (8 Apr 2014)

I think BorisK summed up the purpose of this thread pretty well. This thread is about doing some team activity and providing motivation/respect. Further, doing the "force" test may not necessarily prepare candidates well for the basic training, but at least doing the test alleviates some of the anxiety that some of us may have about the basic training.


----------



## Hosenmeister (9 Apr 2014)

Hello, I too took my CFAT recently at CFRC Toronto. I like the idea of this group, I'm actually located in Scarborough right now and definitely wouldn't mind doing a bit of training with any one whose interested.


----------



## ItsAllAboutCanada (9 Apr 2014)

Hosenmeister, awesome. Send me a private message and I'll add you to our private Facebook group.


----------



## Marchog (10 Apr 2014)

I am also interested in this. I'm based in North York and have a YCMA membership, if that's relevant.


----------



## BMDS (10 Apr 2014)

Marchog, send me a pm with your facebook link and I will gladly add you to the group.


----------



## Amanda winter (10 Apr 2014)

Im interested as well!


----------



## BMDS (10 Apr 2014)

Are you in the Toronto area Amanda? Send me a pm with your Facebook link and I will add you to the group.


----------



## ItsAllAboutCanada (12 Apr 2014)

Just to keep the thread alive. Some of us have already met up and exercised together, and some are about to meet next week. Those are the updates from our private Facebook group.


----------



## BMDS (12 Apr 2014)

Yes people. For the interested, don't think this idea died. It is well alive.
If anybody is interested they are very welcome to join us..


----------



## ItsAllAboutCanada (19 Apr 2014)

Going for 5 km run today in a group.


----------

